# Portsnap fails



## jgarcia (Jan 17, 2018)

ayuda please estoy tratando de instalar  la ver 11.1 release y me da este bateo
Help please, I'm trying to install 11.1-RELEASE and it gives me this:

```
root@prueba:/usr/ports # portsnap fetch

Fetching public key from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... ^C
```
alguien k pueda ayudarme    le doy pines   a  google y a los server de freebsd por favor ayuda soy nuevo en el sistema
Someone can help me? I've searched google and the freebsd servers, please help. I am new to the system.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 17, 2018)

No Habla Espanol.

Please speak English in the forums, jgarcia.

The correct command is `# portsnap fetch extract` for the first time you run it and then `# portsnap fetch update` after that.


----------



## Minbari (Jan 17, 2018)

*FreeBSD Forums Rules*



> 9. We currently do not have enough resources to moderate international discussions, thus we support only English topics. Please do not use any other language, as this will result in the topic deletion/lockdown. This rule will probably change in the future, however until then please respect it.


----------



## talsamon (Jan 17, 2018)

"HELP" is no good title. Please, describe short the problem in the title.


----------



## marino (Jan 17, 2018)

My guess is the networking is not set up correctly.
It's failing to fetch because it can't reach the portsnap server.


----------

